# Crappie fishing - Lake Monroe - 11-20-2010



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report! I spend so much time going up and down the river I don't look for crappie out there. I need to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice catching and I do believe I know where you were . That part of the lake is usually loaded with boats when the water cools.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

We were by ourselves that day. Everybody else tried the old power plant area.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> We were by ourselves that day. Everybody else tried the old power plant area.


Whoops. I thought those were the markers near the power plant in the NW corner of the lake. There's usually a small armada of boats out there when I cross the bridge on I-4.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

We were tight along 17-92 in the channel the that the Rivership Romance uses. Ten - twelve feet with nice shallow channel edges.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to have to give that a try. Should be brining the gheenoe home in a few weeks, so I'll put Lake Monroe on the list of todo's.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Great report! Thank you very much for posting. I fish at Blue Cypress and Garcia a few times each year. I don't know what a shad dart is, but I will ask at Middleton's next trip out there.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

> Great report! Thank you very much for posting. I fish at Blue Cypress and Garcia a few times each year. I don't know what a shad dart is, but I will ask at Middleton's next trip out there.
> 
> Best regards,
> Frank_S


http://www.cabelas.com/jigs-cabelas-shad-darts.shtml


----------

